# Question for any Wild Blue installers about "going rate" for subs.



## Soulweeper (Jan 10, 2005)

I hope this is the right place to post this.

I talked to a local Wild Blue installer that is looking for a couple guys to possibly sub work out to, and I'm considering doing it. I cold called the guy one day to see if he was hiring, and he told me he was getting really busy, and would probably be needing some help soon, and that it's piece work(obviously) that he would sub out. He told me I'd have to get certified, online, and hands on, have liability, etc. etc. Told me what tools are pretty much required and all that as well.

Now to the pay. I rode with him the other day, just to watch what he does and whatnot. I've done a little of this kind of work on my own house, but not for a living, so I told him I'm go with a few days to see what he does, and sort of get trained, and basically see if feels I could do it, or to see if I really want to do it.......things of that nature. Anyway, did that the other day, and how much I would get paid came into the conversation. I know it's by the job, and he told me a standard install, which is basically the dish, mounted on the house, and one wall penetration, to one modem(something like that) would pay $60 to $80. He didn't say what could make it $60, or what could make it $80, or anything in between. He also said that any materials, like cable, ground block, connectors, etc. come out of that. Once you have the necessary tools to do the job, the only thing coming out of that $60 to $80 is the materials I just mention, and he said that would be roughly 5-10 dollars per job. Obviously, gas comes out of whatever I make, and most everything he gets is in remote areas, so there is quite a bit of driving.

He also mentioned that there is a lot of opportunity to get "extras", like pole mounts, maybe a wall fish, etc. etc., and that really helps a lot. So, I gave him an example of driving to an area that he frequently gets work in, that would easily take a half tank of gas, which is a minimum of $40. If I did two $60 jobs in a day, with no extras, and used $10 in materials on each job, and a half tank of gas, I'd make $60 for the day, give or take a couple bucks. Well, I'm sure I don't have to tell anyone that it wouldn't be worth it to do that, and I can't see too many people wanting to do that. I know more than two jobs can be done in a day, but everything in my area requires some pretty significant driving, so I can see it taking 3 or 4 jobs to make a decent amount in a day, but with all the driving, that can make for some pretty long days, and again, will it be worth it for the time spent?

That leads to my question.........does anyone have any idea if the rate he is telling me is fairly accurate for someone that is having this work subbed out to them by a Wild Blue contractor? I don't know this guy....he seems like a straight shooter, but hey, I think it's wise to do my homework. Obviously he has a contract with Wild Blue, and he is going to make something on every job he gives me....I get that. I'm just trying to make sure I'd be getting the "going rate" in this situation.

If anyone has any input or feedback they can provide on this, I'd greatly appreciate this. There is a significant investment I would need to make in needed tools, a netbook/laptop, liability, the fee for the hands on license, some other license he told me I'd need, etc., so I want to make sure the pay rate is about right, if I can. Like I said, just doing my homework. Even sending me a pm would be great, if this is maybe something that shouldn't be discussed openly, for whatever reason.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Tisby (Jun 4, 2010)

That's getting screwed. My HSP pays $100/job. That is as *in house*. So they eat the gas, pay for truck & insurance, provide materials & offer benefits.


----------



## Soulweeper (Jan 10, 2005)

Tisby said:


> That's getting screwed. My HSP pays $100/job. That is as *in house*. So they eat the gas, pay for truck & insurance, provide materials & offer benefits.


Yeah, it doesn't seem right to me either. I'm not going to jump to conclusions yet, but my gut feeling is that it just isn't right. I know he has to get a cut.....he's a retailer, but I have a funny feeling that he'd be making as much as me, and I'd be doing the work.

I called the training center for Wild Blue in my area, and it was too late in the day to get all the details, because the person that could answer my questions, had gone home for the day. I have to call back tomorrow......but the woman I did speak to said that I could do the training, and just work directly for them, and that I wouldn't need to work under anyone.

This is why I'm doing my homework. I didn't get a distrusting feeling from the guy, but I cold called him, don't know him from adam, and I don't completely put my trust in anyone I don't know.


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

Contractor should get at least $150 for a Wildblue/Exede install. Anything less is not worth it and the person you are working for is ripping you off.


----------



## Soulweeper (Jan 10, 2005)

west99999 said:


> Contractor should get at least $150 for a Wildblue/Exede install. Anything less is not worth it and the person you are working for is ripping you off.


Thank you for the reply as well.

I'm not working for him yet, I just shadowed him the other day, and obviously the subject of pay came up, and it didn't seem right. Correct me If I'm wrong on the proper terminology and whatnot, but he is the retailer/contractor, and he is well established in my town, but if I was to do this, I have to complete the Wild Blue training and whatnot, and upon successful completion, I'd then be a contractor as well, correct?

That being said...if so, then he'd be trying to pay me probably half, or less than half, of what he gets, which would be really unfair. I can see that he should get a cut, but I think he is trying to take advantage of me.


----------



## Nabisco (May 18, 2007)

well i just got certified and i get 90 for a install and 40 for a upgrade and service


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Different work, same driving/knowledge required. I get $100 per day, boss makes $150 -$300 per job. I do 3 to 4 jobs a day. She owns truck and tools, pays for gas and insurance, does the taxes, payroll, etc.

You can do the math. I could make a lot more on my own, but wouldnt have time to do any work with all the paperwork the govt requires. Then there is the billing/accounts receivable.


----------



## Soulweeper (Jan 10, 2005)

Davenlr said:


> Different work, same driving/knowledge required. I get $100 per day, boss makes $150 -$300 per job. I do 3 to 4 jobs a day. She owns truck and tools, pays for gas and insurance, does the taxes, payroll, etc.
> 
> You can do the math. I could make a lot more on my own, but wouldnt have time to do any work with all the paperwork the govt requires. Then there is the billing/accounts receivable.


Yep, I get where you're coming from......but with this guy, he would be subbing the work out to me, and I'd be using my truck,gas, tools, materials.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

VOLBEAT said:


> Yep, I get where you're coming from......but with this guy, he would be subbing the work out to me, and I'd be using my truck,gas, tools, materials.


Exactly, which proves to me you are getting ripped. Plus, is there any charge for the FCC license to install transmitting satellite equipment?


----------



## Soulweeper (Jan 10, 2005)

Nabisco said:


> well i just got certified and i get 90 for a install


That's considerably more than 60.
Are you working for a retailer, or do you get the work right from Wild Blue?


----------



## Soulweeper (Jan 10, 2005)

Davenlr said:


> Exactly, which proves to me you are getting ripped.


Well.....he's attempting to rip me(or so it seems), but that's why I'm posting here, and on two other forums, because my gut feeling was I needed to check up on this. Plus, with Wild Blue, it's usually in remote areas(obviously), so there is a lot of driving


----------



## Soulweeper (Jan 10, 2005)

Davenlr said:


> Plus, is there any charge for the FCC license to install transmitting satellite equipment?


He told me about a couple certifications I had to get, one being an online course, and the other being a hands on, which is Wild Blue certification course, I believe. He said he might be able to "pick that up", so obviously there is a cost. I'm going to clarify all that tomorrow with the training center.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Davenlr said:


> Plus, is there any charge for the FCC license to install transmitting satellite equipment?


No. I took a similar on-line course to install StarBand so I could install my own.

Maybe the company pays something on a network basis, but not the field installers.


----------



## Soulweeper (Jan 10, 2005)

I did a little more "investigating", and turns out this guy is a sub for a big Wild Blue Fulfillment Installer in Northern California, and gets his work from them. They were running an ad on Craigslist the other day, and I responded, just to see what they'd say. I ended up on the phone with a guy that told me that they pay $110 for a standard install, and that's what this guys gets. The guy told me he knew who it was, and said, "he's a businessman, and if he can get someone to fall for it, he will"......essentially saying in a roundabout way that it was too low. I can see a guy wanting to get a cut if he's handing you the work, but I'm sure not going to do a job that he will get almost as much for, and not even touch it.

The guy I talked to said I could just take the online course, and one of their classes, and just work for them, like this guy. I found a few negative reviews about them from former installers, so will maybe do a little more homework on them too.

Lc Communications is the company, in case anyone here has worked for them.


----------



## Soulweeper (Jan 10, 2005)

I ended up finding out there is another Wild Blue contractor in my town, so I called him, and we ended up talking about everything. He needs some help, and he pays $125 for an install....more than twice as much as this other guy. He knew who I was talking about and said he has been to his jobs to "fix" things. He also said to be very careful of the fulfillment contractor I talked too......they are supposedly notorious for not paying their subs, or cheating them, which is what I read on the internet.

So, if I can just get certified without being "locked in" with the fulfillment contractor we were speaking of, I can work for this other contractor, or anyone I want.

I seem to remember reading somewhere that it's wise to stay away from fulfillment contractors, if you can.


----------



## PhoenixTech (Jul 24, 2012)

I need 10-12 guys in Waco and 6 in dfw asap. I pay 100ins, 60upg, 40svc. I pay for certs for anyone not already certified. Need help! I have to much work.


----------



## twj (Mar 18, 2013)

PhoenixTech said:


> I need 10-12 guys in Waco and 6 in dfw asap. I pay 100ins, 60upg, 40svc. I pay for certs for anyone not already certified. Need help! I have to much work.


I read your message on 09-15-12, 09:47 AM, in which you said you needed 6 installers in DFW. I am interested in becoming an independent contractor. Do you still pay 100ins, 60upg, 40svc and pay for certifications?

TWJ


----------



## gov (Jan 11, 2013)

I see someone noted there might be quite a bit of driving.

Bingo.

In our area, although slightly better these days, installers for every outfit seem to get routed all over creation, and there seems to be little effort in coordinating installs. I've talked to E* and D* techs that might drive 60 miles to a little town for an install, and when they get there, they see another truck from their hub.

Additionally, and I really don't understand this, an installer that lives in this area, is farmed out to another hub 300 miles away for a week of motel living and installs, but meanwhile, I am encountering techs here, from yet another hub, motelling and installing too.

How can we be exporting and importing installers at the same time?



Glad I am independent.


----------

